# help with measurements for a pitbull



## MarcF (Feb 13, 2009)

HI i was just wondering if someone can give me a link that has picture diagrams on how to measure and where to measure to get measurements for my pitbull or if no pictures the next best thing. measurements for like girth height length what ever else falls into this category. also is someone can send me a link to show what standards the measurements of an APBT should be so i can compare with my results. thanks


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

If you want to know the height of the dog measure at the withers (base of the neck).


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hope this helps.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's another link that will help.

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Height vs Length Study

edit: oops already listed.


----------



## Shoshana (Apr 1, 2009)

That's interesting! We tried measuring Peanut but she's scared of measuring tapes. Go figure! We can eyeball her and see that she's longer than she is tall though.


----------



## inkaddiction (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine is terrified of the measuring tape, its the noise.....try the fabric *tailors* tape, or string, then measure that on the tape a long way away from the dog


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Or just use a yard stick or a level (most levels have a ruler on the side).


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

oops wrong post :x


----------

